# Brenner liest aber brennt nicht :(



## lg-king (23. August 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe folgendes Problem:

Mein Brenner brennt keine CDs/DVDs mehr.
CDs/DVDs lesen ist kein Problem.

Die nero Fehlermeldung befindet sich im Anhang.

(Die windows brennfunktion funktioniert auch nicht)


Ich würde mich sehr über Hilfe bei meinem Problem freuen.


----------



## stain (23. August 2007)

Sieht ja nach ganz schon vielen Fehlern aus.
Hast du schonmal versucht den Treiber zu aktualisieren?


----------



## chmee (23. August 2007)

Naja, Hauptfehler ist die "PowerCalibration".

Andere Medien versucht ? Ist der Brenner einfach schon alt, älter als 2 Jahre ?
Fehler nur bei CDR, nur bei DVDR, bei beiden Arten ?

Dann mach Dir nicht den Streß, tagelang zu überlegen und zu testen,
woran s liegen mag, kauf Dir nen Neuen.

mfg chmee


----------



## AndreG (23. August 2007)

Moin,

@chmee Warum Geld ausgeben wenns der alte auch noch tut? Nich jeder hat Geld wie Heu 

Schau mal auf der Hp vom Hersteller, nach nem Firmware Update löste bei meinem NEC einiges an Brennproblemen. Vll. gibts dafür auch ne Mod Firmware.

Mfg Andre


----------



## chmee (23. August 2007)

Der Tip mit der Firmware ist gut. Aber : Nein, er tut es nicht. Wenn ich mit einem Brenner nicht brennen kann, ist es folglich kein Brenner.

Sorry wegen dieses Wegwerfgedankens. Ich sagte auch nicht, man solle die Flinte sofort ins Korn werfen. Aber wenn man die wichtigsten Dinge getestet hat, dann braucht man nicht nach dubiosen - uU nicht existierenden - Fehlern suchen, und oft genug hat sich der Fehler ganz einfach in der Hardware ereignet. Und zum Gleichnis Geld/Heu. Hab ich auch nicht, aber mir sind 2 Tage, die ich *nicht* in Fehlersuche investieren muss, mehr wert als 40Eur und ne halbe Stunde Austausch.

Meine Reihenfolge:
1. Fehlerdefinition -  Was ist der Fehler. 
2. Eingrenzung - Wer macht den Fehler.
3. Behebung - Software oder Hardware.

mfg chmee


----------



## AndreG (23. August 2007)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> Sorry wegen dieses Wegwerfgedankens. Ich sagte auch nicht, man solle die Flinte sofort ins Korn werfen. Aber wenn man die wichtigsten Dinge getestet hat, dann braucht man nicht nach dubiosen - uU nicht existierenden - Fehlern suchen, und oft genug hat sich der Fehler ganz einfach in der Hardware ereignet. Und zum Gleichnis Geld/Heu. Hab ich auch nicht, aber mir sind 2 Tage, die ich in Fehlersuche investieren muss, mehr wert als 40Eur und ne halbe Stunde Austausch.



Er soll ja auch nicht mit nem Oszillographen die Leiterbahnen prüfen. Nur sollte man schon alle "normalen" Versuche nutzten. 

Denn das Testen dauert max 5-6h für alles. Sprich da geh ich für die 40€ dann lieber einen heben, als sie sinnlos auszugeben (wobei einen heben auch nich so sinnvoll is, aber egal ).

Mfg Andre


----------



## lg-king (27. August 2007)

ich bekomme leider kein firmware update. hab n nec brenner in einem packard Bell system.

auf Packards`s seite gibt es das passende Update nicht.


----------



## Andreas Späth (27. August 2007)

lg-king hat gesagt.:


> ich bekomme leider kein firmware update. hab n nec brenner in einem packard Bell system.
> 
> auf Packards`s seite gibt es das passende Update nicht.


Du musst auf der NEC seite nach dem Firmwareupdate suchen, nicht bei Packard. Komplettsystemanbieter sind nämlich zu 95% zu faul Updates für ihre Systeme nachzuliefern nach dem Motto "hauptsache das Ding ist verkauft". Deswegen immer direkt beim Hersteller der betreffenden Hardware nachsehen,


----------



## lg-king (31. August 2007)

nec sgt wiederrum das es dür den kram der in Bundles verkauft wurde die Treiber bei Packard gibt.


----------



## chmee (31. August 2007)

Treiber != Firmware

Laß Dich doch nicht auf diese Hin und Herschieberei ein.

HP stellt keine Firmware her und wenn, dann nur wegen des Labelings.
Unterm Strich steckt dann immer noch ein NEC drin. Also ein bisschen
Experimentierlust und ab dafür.

http://www.hardwarejournal.de/firmware.htm
http://www.firmwarebase.de/

mfg chmee


----------



## AndreG (31. August 2007)

Oder direkt von NEC die Firmware: http://www.de.nec.de/software/2344_FW_ND-3550A_106win.zip

Mfg Andre


----------

